

Tennis Line Judge - tsudot
http://graphics.wsj.com/are-you-good-enough-to-be-a-tennis-line-judge

======
ljk
Posted one day ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10149563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10149563)

